# Mane 'n Tail detangling spray vs Cowboy Magic detangler...



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

If you've used both, which do you prefer?
Neither one has silicone in it which is super important to me since Lacey must have the driest tail in the world because if I spray Show Sheen on it or anything similarly siliconed, it immediately starts breaking all over the place.
I've been using Cowboy Magic on her for some time and while I love it, it's expensive! A 4oz bottle of the Mane 'N Tail stuff is only $3.99 at the store while Cowboy Magic detangler is $8.99 for the same amount. 
Both of them say that they condition which is an important detail for me since Lacey has such dry hair.

I just don't want to get the Mane 'N Tail and discover that it gets used up super quickly since my current bottle of Cowboy Magic has lasted me about 2 years with monthly use.

I dunno, it's a quandary. If I had all the money in the world, I'd buy a bottle of Show Sheen since that's great on wet hair and get a 16oz bottle of cowboy Magic detangler too so I had something for every situation. However, at the store that would run me about $40 and I really don't need to, and shouldn't, spend $40 on hair products.

I'll probably just go with the Cowboy Magic, but I thought it wouldn't hurt to ask. 

Also, if anyone has any other suggestions of reasonably priced awesome detanglers, go for it.


----------



## jesredneck98 (Dec 11, 2009)

Something that you can try is detangler of kids. It works super well and is usually much cheaper. You can get a bottle for a couple of dollars and if you don't like it you can go back to using whatever works for you. The cheap stuff generally works just as good as the expensive stuff. I live by show sheen but thats just me and I make up my own mix which works great but is more $$$$$. Good lUck


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

jesredneck98 said:


> Something that you can try is detangler of kids. It works super well and is usually much cheaper. You can get a bottle for a couple of dollars and if you don't like it you can go back to using whatever works for you. The cheap stuff generally works just as good as the expensive stuff. I live by show sheen but thats just me and I make up my own mix which works great but is more $$$$$. Good lUck


I agree. We use Suave detangler for kids and it works just as well as any horse product we've tried.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

I use mane and tail just when I'm getting knots out before I ride, but cowboy magic when I want a stunning shiny glossy tail for a show  mane and tail works, but I find doesn't give such a shiny/conditioned tail cowboy magic does  haha but then again I'm a little bit of a dressage diva when it comes to grooming xD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

Cowboy magic has detangled some REAL messes in my horses manes and tails.... I am a loyal fan.  I loooove how it smells too! <3


----------



## horsea (Dec 28, 2009)

I use both, sometimes at the same time lol. They work for my long-haired horses:


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I use Mane N' Tail on my horses because It works on my hair too lol. I like to share with my horses 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jesredneck98 (Dec 11, 2009)

*Love the Lenght*



horsea said:


> I use both, sometimes at the same time lol. They work for my long-haired horses:


Sorry to use this page for this but BEAUTIFUL MANES! No matter what you use these horses mane's are fantastic!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Cowboy Magic. <3 It has gotten out some pretty nasty wind knots out of my horses hair!


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Cowboy magic. Deja's hair is always sun bleached at the ends and feel like straw, but CM makes them nice and soft again.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I use mane and tail. Right now I just use the shine spray kind and it conditions really well. My horse's mane and tail glisten even if she gets a little dirty. I can run a comb through it and no tangles and she usually has a lot. I recommend mane and tail products. It's reasonable and works!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I used mane 'n tail but I do think the hair felt somewhat greasy after. I just got a bottle of show sheen to give it a try. Is it just us or Cowboy Magic is always sold as concentrated stuff? I never could find a spray bottle (like mane 'n tail), it's always very concentrated solution (and that's why I never bought it).


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

ok, I just gave my horse and my aunts horse a bath for the show this weekend, and WOW, I've never seen such a knotty/messy tail, I literally had the load it with cowboy magic (even though I was almost positive I was going to have to cut it out) and after a while it got it out! My mane and tail spray didn't do a thing, thank god for cowboy magic! But when I just want to get tiny knots out of the tail I use mane and tail, but my aunts horse has such a thick tail the spray doesn't help on it. Haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

